# Interesting ways to display History



## Caledfwlch (Dec 15, 2017)

I only discovered these lovely artworks in October 2016 by accident, whilst walking past, as they were created and installed whilst I was living in Yorkshire.

Aberystwyth Castle is surrounded on 2 sides by a road that follows the sea wall/defences and beach towards the Harbour.

Against the Wall of the Castle side of the road are little hollows with a bench to rest upon (a suicidal prospect to venture across too, or from during summer, given the legendarily bad driving habits of Aber Drivers (must be a lot of Parisian blood around here!!) combined with Tourists and their interesting driving techniques.

It is a series of Mosaic's commemorating important moments in the Castle's history, such as the year the Castle's Construction was finished, and the Siege & Capture of the Castle by Owain Glyndwr, the very last Prince of Wales, during the Welsh War of Independence in the 15th century.

This old BBC Article has photograph's of each piece.
http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/wales/archive/bbc-mid-wales-aberystwyth-castle-mosiacs.pdf

I did take photographs of them on my camera phone, but seem to have lost a couple, but these are the ones I have left.


----------



## AlexH (Dec 15, 2017)

I like those - definitely something to check out if I'm ever at the castle.

My town has murals in most of the subways, some of them referring to the history of the area, including a few in memory of Philip Astley, "the father of the modern circus":



 

There are a few I hadn't seen until I just Googled, like this one: Newcastle-under-Lyme: subway mural (C) Jonathan Hutchins


----------

